# Trifexis for HW/fleas/worms - anyone use it or heard of it?



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I rec'd. a discount coupon from my vet to try it. It is spinosad + milbemycin oxime. We use Interceptor. Just wondering if anyone has used this product or plans to? Thanks.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

I just heard about it myself. My daughters hubby is a vet. and she said it was too new for her to try it on her dogs... so Im a little concerned.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, that's my thoughts, too.


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

*Trefexsis is awesome*

This is an incredible product. Coastal GA is inundated with fleas this year. My vet switched all my dogs to Trefexis. They are all flea free and I do not have to use drops. This drug is great for Heartworm and fleas. It does not prevent ticks, so you may need drops for that.


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

The drugs that are in Trifexis are not new, just the combination. The Spinosad is what is in Comfortis for the fleas and Milbemycin oxime is Interceptor for the Heartworms and intestinal parasites.

I would LOVE to us it, but I have a tick problem as well.


----------



## dogluver (Apr 28, 2011)

You can use it an use drops for the ticks. Drops just don't work around here. My vet told me the drops needed to be applied 2x a month for them to work in this region of the country. So this switch is the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## vc320 (Jul 19, 2011)

I know I can combine the 2 of them, I just don't see the point on paying for 2 different meds to take care of fleas just so I can get tick prevention when I have a bigger tick problem than flea problem. Plus another reason I would prefer to do oral rather than topical is because I have cats and the K9 Advantix that I use for flea/tick is toxic to cats so the dogs have to be separated from the cats until it dries.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been using it since last year at the start of the warm season. I have been pleased so far.


----------



## firefly6260 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Skin Inflamation /itching from Trifexis?*

Hello ! I am new to the group.. I have a question.. Has Trifexis given any of your dog's a major skin irritation and chronic itching? 
My dog has had some issues with this since she has been taking the product.. only two months in on it. Seems after I give her her monthly pill.. she scratches all day and night and has very red skin..:help::help:


----------



## JKruger (Aug 25, 2011)

Our golden retriever has been on Trifexis for three months now and the itching has progressed- We thought it was a food allergy, but after the elimination diet did not correct the problem, I am wondering if it is the Trifexis? He also has a poor appetite. I'm just wondering how long it will take to get the meds out of his system...we gave him his last pill three days ago. (i wish i would have read this first!)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't like it because I only need to use Comfortis every 2-3 months, so since Trifexis is combined with heartworm preventative, we'd have to use it every month.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

We use it. So far no complaints...

...Well thats not true. We have seen a tick or two towards the end of the 4 wk cycle. My vet said Trifexis does have limited effectiveness against ticks, however it only works on ticks for the first two weeks or so. For that reason they cannot advertise it as effective against ticks.

However, around here ticks are only really a concern in July and August, and even then they are not that big of a problem. Not much Lyme disease or Rocky Mountain Fever, and its mostly Brown Dog Ticks anyway...


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I just started using it but haven't had any problems


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

We stocked Trifexis last spring at our vet clinic. I thought the product was a great idea and a combination of 2 time proven products. Well it it a great idea that we cannot sell.
It does not have a tick component, a big problem in our area and clients will not buy it. I have used it all season on our personal dogs, 8 GSD's who live on a 22 acre farm. I have used Vectra 3D on them as well. Not a bad deal for me as I pay wholesale price for it. Expensive for clients...

It is a fine product that at least in our area is not being well received.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i've heard good things about it but havent tried it myself. 

anyone else notice to 1 post people being against it? hmmmm... whatcha trying to sell guys?!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Holy Cow! I went to the vet's yesterday and now they only sell Trifexis and Revolution. They got rid of all the other flea/heartworm products.

*AND* to top that off.....he only sells it in year packs. I can't just buy 6mths anymore.

UGH!!!


----------

